# a tribute to old gold



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Received this from MAGRR this morning:


Old Gold... 
by Cheryl Minnier 

She sits in silent misery. 
Confusion colors all she sees. 
The sights, the sounds, the smell of fear, 
all seem concentrated here. 

"The kids have gone." "There is no time." 
They brought her here to leave behind. 
The ghost of those who died alone 
have now replaced the home she's known. 

She kept her family safe all those years. 
No creeping threat escaped her ears. 
So much love left to give, 
she has fears to vanquish, slights to forgive. 

Will all that end in this cold, sterile place? 
Will the light slowly fade from this lovely white face? 
A couch, just a piece, and a spot in the sun, 
is all that she asks. She needs no "room to run." 

Into rescue she comes, her hopes rise anew. 
But how many young faces obscure the view, 
of a home of her own, a family to love? 
Of a chance to start over, a way to rise above? 

Can you find in your home a place for her to live? 
In return she will give, all in her power to give. 
In Old Gold you will find a treasure so grand, 
that the gift will be yours. Will you please understand?... 

..that Seniors are special, the best that is Gold. 
Their gratitude endless, as their spirit unfolds, 
and they start to recover the joy that they knew, 
'cause they know in their hearts... 
that their savior... 
is you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG, what a tearjerker! People who give away a dog they've had forever should be flogged.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.......... I'm crying now. The seniors just tug at my heart. We are at our limit now, but in the future I'll def want a senior and/or special needs golden. And I don't even want to think about my feelings for those that dump these sweethearts. GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I will never be guilty of this. It's utterly heartbreaking.

I've made a commitment to Daisy and to this breed that I will rescue a senior golden when I don't have Daisy anymore. I would do it now but I have to work and I'm not sure how they would do with each other while I'm away. Too risky. I'm going to wait. And I figure when I don't have Daisy anymore, I'm going to need some rescuing myself so a senior rescue should be a perfect fit for me.

Thanks for reminding me, JM :heartbeat


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, our next golden will be a 'mature' adult or a senior, too. Julia has decided she's ready for another golden now, because she misses Gage so much. But with our busy summer, we're planning to wait until around the time school starts to begin our search for a new buddy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, tissue please.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know i should have been prepared by the title of the thread - in tears again - sadly it is so true


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears. I read the stories of some of these "dumped" old golds in newslettes I get from the rescues I send to aand it makes my heart ache. I just don't understaND HOW PEOLE CAN DO THIS.

i WISH everyone of them WAS FORCED TO READ THAT POEM iT MAY CHANGE A FEW OF THEM.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So heart breaking and sad, how could any one do this to those wonderful old goldens, .......an unforgivable sin. Bless each and everyone of them that may be abondonded that a loving home will be there for them.


----------

